# Write In Rios!



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Jays Fans,

Alex Rios isn't on the all-star ballot this year so BJ fans are writing him in on the ballot. Let's get Alex to the all-star game!

http://writeinrios.com/

vote now


----------

